# Help me fix this - cream cheese frosting - like glue



## LFRJ (Dec 1, 2006)

I made a carrot cake and DP wanted cream cheese frosting. I followed the recipe (from a 30 yr old Betty Crocker cook book which may have something to do with it - but cream cheese seems different these days. I used the extra soft - supermarket stuff. Maybe it has more oil in it? 

Anyway, the texture is runny and gluey. Spreadable, but would slowly drip, not peak. I tried to add more corn starch (I don't want to add more powdered sugar), but to no avail.

What might a creative fix be? A couple tabs of junket to make it more pudding like?

Mix with chopped fruit for a compote of sorts?

Tx


----------



## KeeperOfTheHome (Dec 16, 2015)

Either add more powdered sugar or add more cream cheese. Corn starch actually turns liquid when it comes in contact with water, so that might actually make it worse. The extra soft cream cheese will definitely stay extra soft in icing. 

Cream cheese icing is an icing, not a frosting, so it doesn't usually do as well for piping or as 'glue'.

Also try refrigerating the cake and icing separately before you put them together- this will make it so the icing is stiff and doesnt lose its stiffness when it comes in contact with the cake. 

If he likes nuts. You could add chopped walnuts or pecans to the frosting.

However I think the only way to make stiffer cream cheese icing is to start over with regular, full-fat, block cream cheese and regular butter, let them come to room temperature, and then only add a small amount of sugar.

Good luck! Let us know how it turns out!


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I use full fat cream cheese that comes in a block. While it does not drip it IS a bit like glue! 

I ended up folding cool whip into the frosting, and it was much better that way!


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Don't use the spreadable cream cheese to bake with; it's only good for going onto crackers. Buy the blocks and only use the best brands. Cheap cream cheese doesn't have enough flavor.

Save your money and don't try to make a cheese cake out of that spreadable cream cheese. Ask me how I know.


----------



## amandarenee007 (Jan 29, 2016)

KeeperOfTheHome said:


> However I think the only way to make stiffer cream cheese icing is to start over with regular, full-fat, block cream cheese and regular butter, let them come to room temperature, and then only add a small amount of sugar.


^This!

Making frosting from scratch definitely has a learning curve! It took me many attempts over the last few years to get the technique down pat. Having your butter and cream cheese room temp is key.


----------

